

Ask HN: How do you test usability and validate your product design decisions? - scheff

Eric Ries suggests we need to prove that the functionality we build is worth building by measuring and validating it. How do you currently perform that testing and learn?
======
ZooteoInc
I have found the best way to test usability and watch "real world" user flow
is to put the product in the hands of someone who is not tech savvy
(girlfriend, wife, mom, drunk friend, etc) and watch them interact with your
app. Sometimes I may choose to give them a brief overview of what the app sets
out to accomplish, other times I let them figure it out themselves. There's
many ways to skin a cat but I find this to be the simplest and most effective.

